# Corys shedding slime coat



## Apple

I am new to the hobby and have recently set up my second tank. I did a fishless cycle with ammonia (no additives). Tank was cycled and processing ammonia in under 24 hours so I did a big water change and added 10 panda corys last Wednesday.

I have since done one small water change, mostly just to remove the excess food - maybe 10%. I was WAY overfeeding them, trying to get a handle on how much they will eat.

Today a few of them look like they are shedding their slime coats. It looks like a peeling sunburn. Water parameters are all good, no ammonia or nitrite, nitrates are under 20. I use prime water conditioner, nothing else is added to the water. Fish are not flashing.

Someone elsewhere suggested I do methylene blue baths and a big water change. They suggested that a newly set up tank causing this indicates something is irritating the fish. I can't find methylene blue so the first question is if anyone knows where to get that in downtown Toronto or North York please let me know.

Also, is this is a good idea? Is there anything else I can do for them? Will something like Stress Coat help at all?

Edited to add: No other fish in tank, 10 corys, shrimp and a snail.


----------



## Jeepcarpenter

Pictures speak a thousand words, as well as a ton more information as stated in the stickies around the forums; in order for someone in the community to give you their best advice they can.

Based off of what you've said, if they are in fact shedding their slime coats (which I have not experienced whatsoever and first thought would be fungus.) then salt baths (1tsp per gal) or methylene blue baths (as stated on bottle) will help, as well as a stress coat bath for extra measure.

I don't know of anywhere in the GTA for methylene blue off-hand, but you can order and receive quite quickly from petsandponds.ca



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple

This is the best picture I can get. I spoke to someone at the local fish store and he said they are breaking down. He said one or more didn’t like something in the environment and it sets them all off.

These were the first fish I added to the tank after it cycled. They have been here a week. Ph is 7.2, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate is under 20. 

I did a big water change yesterday and added melafix because that is all they could suggest. 

I thought corys wouldn’t tolerate salt?


----------



## Apple

Tank is 30 gallons
Substrate is stratum and sand
Planted
Tank just finished a fishless cycle, fish were added one week ago. I only noticed this Tuesday.
Tank mates are an over sexed snail I moved from my other tank and shrimp.
Water was changed after cycle completed and before fish were added. I did a very small water change on the weekend, 10% maybe, as I vacuumed out uneaten food (trying to get a handle on what they will eat)
There are two filters, a HOB Aqueon and a sponge filter with an air pump.
Temperature is set to 25 but A/C is on the fritz so it is whatever the house gets to (28 yesterday).


----------



## clubsoda

It looks like ick? I would try to raise temp to 82 pet store usually kept them at this temp. Where did you get them from? about the salt I would add half the recommended dose. Yes Cory is definitely more sensitive to salt. I would try raising the temp first.


----------



## clubsoda

I have more success keeping the tank warmer than the house at 80-82 so the temp wouldn’t fluctuate that much. The cost of electricity wouldn’t be that much different unless you got 10+ tanks. Most of the fishes in this hobbies are not wild caught so they’re used to high temp


----------



## Apple

I know was my first thought but then someone told me it wasn’t. Even the guy at the fish store didn’t suggest ick

Ugh. I am so frustrated! I will raise temps and add a little salt. I have lost 2 already.

Should I get ick medication?


----------



## Apple

Oh and suddenly today, itty bitty pond snails everywhere.

Ugh. I am ready to rip the tank apart.


----------



## clubsoda

In my experience cories are quite sensitive, not a good first fish to put in a newly cycled tank. Better if the tanks been running for a year. In all my years of fishkeeping there are bizare experience. For instance I have a group of 6 clown loaches growing and eating well for 2 years and one day I had a genius idea to add plants in my 77 gal tank. To start just a couple big amazon swords, no fertilizer or anything but I put the lighting on the timer for 8 hr a day. T5HO 2 bulbs. They freaked out everytime the light is turned on. Start darting around the tank out of their pipes and wood caves and just go nuts. I thought they would get used to it but they don't. Their health starting to deteriorate, they get ick, fungus, rot & etc. I tried raising the temp, medicating them nothing works. Finally I removed the plant and no more lighting just natural indirect sunlight from the windows and door. Unfortunately only one survive, the smallest one and it's still alive now. Nowadays I just put the lights on only on request if some guest comes and want to see pretty little fishes. I hope you do save those cories. Good luck.


----------



## clubsoda

Air pump with sponge filter is always good to have in any tank in my experience. They add oxygen in the water most of the bad bacteria are anaerobic.


----------



## Apple

I have both a HOB and a sponge filter with an air pump. 

The tank was fully cycled, processing ammonia through to nitrates in under 24 hours. No one at any point suggested I should start with something besides the corys and this makes me very frustrated because the people at the fish store knew it was a newly cycled tank. I have spoken to them a lot.

We are down from 10 to 7. One of the remaining 7 looks a little pale but the others look ok. Fingers crossed that we lose no more.


----------



## infolific

Apple said:


> The tank was fully cycled, processing ammonia through to nitrates in under 24 hours.


Out of curiosity, how did you cycle in 24 hours? That is way faster than I would think is possible unless you started with established media.


----------



## Apple

infolific said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you cycle in 24 hours? That is way faster than I would think is possible unless you started with established media.


I didn't cycle in 24 hours, the whole process took almost 4 weeks. Once it was complete it was cycling through 4 ppm of ammonia in under 24 hours.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Apple

Finally talked to someone who said it is definitely not ich but definitely fungal.

I managed to get my hands on some API Fungus Cure. All my fingers and toes are crossed.


----------



## Gloria

Apple said:


> Finally talked to someone who said it is definitely not ich but definitely fungal.
> 
> I managed to get my hands on some API Fungus Cure. All my fingers and toes are crossed.


How did it turn out for you?? I'm going through this now and i have no idea what to do


----------



## griffinrulez48

The same thing is happening to me I lost about 4 due to a water change and substrate change. One of the looks like the part on its face is peeling off. I also lost another 4 that had the same thing but it is only on one. If anything I also would love some help.


----------

